# Dwarf Puffers?



## ChadS (Feb 5, 2016)

I was at a pet store (Combs Pet Kingdom) and saw some dwarf puffers. I was wondering if they would hurt my Betta,Red or my female betta. Also would they hurt the guppies I have?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately, yes. They do best in species-only tanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Unfortunately, yes. They do best in species-only tanks.


^ this
Dwarf puffers aka pea puffers are extremely aggressive and territorial. Most who try to put them in tanks with other fish quickly find they have to remove the dwarf puffer as it does not care about the size, temperament, or if it could end up on the menu (of a larger fish) they will peck and harass the [censor] out of other fish. A betta would be completely shredded by it and killed shortly after. I've read at least 2 people's accounts of putting bettas splendens with dwarf puffer and one killing the other-1 account dwarf puffer was killed by betta, the other betta was killed by dwarf puffer.
Please do NOT put them together. 

If you want a dwarf puffer set up, plant with live plants (desnely plant) and pre-cycle a tank (fish-less.. ammonia style is best) that is at least 3gs (5g is better) BEFORE getting a dwarf puffer. They do not tolerate in-tank cycling like a betta and any ammonia/nitrite will kill them. The the puffer have the tank to itself other than live foods like black worms, snails, and shrimp (they will eat the large species of snail/shrimp so do not add unless they are a large dinner-not a pet/cleaner).


----------

